# Official Game Thread: Timberwolves @ Bulls, 7:30 p.m. CST, No TV



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*@*









*Time:* 7:30 pm CST

*Records:* Bulls 4-0, Timberwolves 2-2

*Timberwolves' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
__Davis____Garnett____Blount_____Hassell_____James__

*Bulls' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
_Nocioni____Brown_____Wallace___Gordon_____Hinrich__


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

why isn't foye playing?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

y cant this b on tv. i wanted to see garnett


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> why isn't foye playing?


I'm guessing he'll be coming off the bench...


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

GUYS i think WCKG works! i just heard "stay tuned for bulls basketball"

Direct link to WCKG

http://1059freefm.com/

and click on live.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> GUYS i think WCKG works! i just heard "stay tuned for bulls basketball"
> 
> Direct link to WCKG
> 
> ...


giddy up! lets hope it works...

any update on the bulls vs spurs torrent?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> y cant this b on tv. i wanted to see garnett


yeah, it would be nice to get a look at the future bull


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> giddy up! lets hope it works...
> 
> any update on the bulls vs spurs torrent?


nope not yet


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> nope not yet


no problem, keep us posted. cheers..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

freefm is hectic!! i can't keep up.. its so frantic, its giving me a headache!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Is anyone getting like 15 straight minutes of commercials on 105.9?

They must be unable to stream the game, so they just play commericals for the entire game, and don't tell anyone


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

wtf WCKG isnt working for nba.com league pass AND WCKG's website


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> Is anyone getting like 15 straight minutes of commercials on 105.9?


ivee been listenin for the past 25mins and its just been commericals..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

6:00min mark

Big Ben: 2 points, 3 offensive rebonds, 2 assists

Kirk: 10 points, 4-5 fg, 2 rebounds, 1blk, 1 stl, 0to


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

ive reverted to listening to the timberwolves stream -_-a


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

how do I listen to the timberwolves streaming audio?


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

Damn Gordon is sucking it up 0-7.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Will there still be highlights even though its not live on tv?


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

Thomas is blocking every **** up there wow.....2 blocked shots already.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

synergy825 said:


> Thomas is blocking every **** up there wow.....2 blocked shots already.


= Kirilenko Jr.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Glad this game isn't on TV. Looking at the boxscore we're playing like dog ****.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Glad this game isn't on TV. Looking at the boxscore we're playing like dog ****.


im sure our shooters will pick it up in the second half.

this is exaclty what we'll have to deal with as a shooting orientated team with no low post presence. we're going to have some off nights shooting wise, so we'll have to pick it up on defense every single night.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*MIN*-46
*CHI*-40
HALFTIME

Halftime Leaders:









*PTS*- 8







*REB*- 7







*AST*- 4

















*PTS*- 14







*REB*- 5







*AST*- 2


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

6pts, 3rebs, 2blks & a steal in 12 MIN for Tyrus so far.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

Huge Thomas Dunk


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Man, there was impressive Tyrus dunk on Garnett and EGriff off a pass from Thabo to end the 3rd quarter. Too bad I could only hear it and not see it.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I think Tyrus will have an "OMG! WOW!" dunk every game.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Tyrus now with a post move???


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

WOW THOMAS ON A DRIVE THAT DIDN'T END IN A 2 HANDED DUNK ATTEMPT

radio guys said he did a drive against great defense by eddie griffin, and hung in the air and flipped it off the glass


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I know it's preseason, but I still hate to know that the Bulls are going to lose this game. I'm sure of it, from the way it looks in the boxscores, etc.

Anyway, hopefully they'll get them back when they play in a couple days.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Tyrus, driving....driving, dunks.

Randy Foye, to Eddie Griffin on the wing, Griffin, goes up for the shot, blocked by Thomas, it gets directed to Barett, back to Thomas, to Sefolosha, back to Barrett, for three! 

BULLS WIN 84-83!


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

umm they lost


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*MIN*-85
*CHI*-83
Final

Game Leaders:









*PTS*- 17








*REB*- 17







*AST*- 7

















*PTS*- 18







*REB*- 7














*AST*- 4


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

o wow. we lost. everyone get ready for another losing season and getting greg oden without going through the knicks


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

FIRE SKILES!
FIRE PAXSON!
BLOW UP THE TEAM!

Did I do that right?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

UMfan83 said:


> FIRE SKILES!
> FIRE PAXSON!
> BLOW UP THE TEAM!
> 
> Did I do that right?


You forgot one:

BRING BACK TYSON!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh my goodness. I could have watched this game on closed circuit television. I have this channel on RCN that you can get only with an QAM tuner. I get the feed from the UC to comcast studios. This includes all player interviews that comcast chops up and edits. It didn't dawn on me until the last few seconds. RCN is awesome.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll have highlights of this game up. which includes Tyrus high flying two handed dunk.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


KG has really filled out over the years. His lower body looks thicker than Big Ben's.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> I'll have highlights of this game up. which includes Tyrus high flying two handed dunk.


Brilliant! cheers..


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Was at the game, that Tyrus dunk was awesome. You notice his energy, but still raw (like that drive move described earlier was more of an awkward throwup), at times can't finish, it will come. Wasn't bad against KG, KG is just too good (offensively), worth the price of admission. 

ben just didn't have the shot tonight. Interesting though, he seemed to run the offense for a lot of the night (with Kirk as the 2). No Luol? Is he hurt? Starters weren't bad, it was the 2nd quarter with the subs that they didn't really do anything. A nice little come back at the end (guy behind me was raaaving about Barrett. How he was the best shooter on the team, maybe the best guard, but probably won't make the team, just a few inches short),not sure Skiles strategy there at the end, 2 or 3 second clock difference (about 27 sec left), and not fouling (botched rebound screwed them). Don't have stats handy, but free throws brutal again, but that's why they don't count, going to be a fun year.

Also, the PA announcer was better tonight, saw the thread also on realgm where they posted the email of the guy who hired him and all blasted him, I'm guessing they passed down some info, seemed more energetic. Not the same style as the old guy, but it's just adjusting, I didn't like him at first either.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> oh my goodness. I could have watched this game on closed circuit television. I have this channel on RCN that you can get only with an QAM tuner. I get the feed from the UC to comcast studios. This includes all player interviews that comcast chops up and edits. It didn't dawn on me until the last few seconds. RCN is awesome.


Wow, that is sweet. How does that work, you have the QAM tuner integrated in the TV and just hook up to the cable line? Or need something else?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://download.yousendit.com/43912C8A763DC8A9

QAM is part of my LG 3510a. an HDTV tuner


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks again spongy!

Guys, watch "The Hawk" right before Tyrus makes that huge dunk in the lane. He gives Eddie Griffin (a good shot blocker) a quick little bump with his hip, knocking him off balance right before he could attempt to jump. Crafty move there by the old vet. :biggrin: 

Speaking of Eddie Griffin, there were some rumors last season we tried to pry him away from Minnesota before the trade deadline. He had 17 rebounds tonight, and looked long as heck in those highlights. Tyrus looked like he was trying to shoot over a 7 footer on that bank shot. 

How bout Eddie Griffin for Michael Sweetney? Salaries match. Both lottery busts. Sweets has conditioning issues, Eddie maturity issues. Both their contracts are up after this year. Eddie also resembles Rasheed Wallace in terms of body-type, which could make a nice pairing defensively next to Big Ben.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SALO said:


> Thanks again spongy!
> 
> Guys, watch "The Hawk" right before Tyrus makes that huge dunk in the lane. He gives Eddie Griffin (a good shot blocker) a quick little bump with his hip, knocking him off balance right before he could attempt to jump. Crafty move there by the old vet. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i've always like eddie griffins talent even whilst he was in college. but his always had problems with his attitude and personality. and most recently the issue of when he was drunk and got into trouble and tired to bargin himself out of trouble by offering to by a person a car.... 

paxson may be intruiged by the talent, but when its all said and done i think he takes the attitude of a player and their personality as big factors on whether he would acquire them or not.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Whats RCN, because people on another message board said they saw all these commercials for certain making the videos on MTV, etc. What is it???


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Also, while Thomas is getting all the props. Give some props to Thabo Sefolosha, all these monster Tyrus dunks are being started by Thabo passes, for real.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Also, while Thomas is getting all the props. Give some props to Thabo Sefolosha, all these monster Tyrus dunks are being started by Thabo passes, for real.


 Thabo's a silky smooth passer.



Mebarak said:


> Whats RCN, because people on another message board said they saw all these commercials for certain making the videos on MTV, etc. What is it???


I'm not sure what you mean about the commercials. RCN is a cable provider.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Dang that RCN is mad cheap! Too bad its not in my area


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

SALO said:


> Thanks again spongy!
> 
> Guys, watch "The Hawk" right before Tyrus makes that huge dunk in the lane. He gives Eddie Griffin (a good shot blocker) a quick little bump with his hip, knocking him off balance right before he could attempt to jump. Crafty move there by the old vet. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I'm sure you'll have to give them more than Sweetney for Griffin


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

My god,

P.J. with a steal on the perimeter then runs coast to coast for a dunk?!

Glad we got him

That Thabo pass was SWEET and Tyrus wasn't scared at all to challenge Garnett

50 wins? yep


----------



## Ventura (Aug 9, 2005)

SALO said:


> Guys, watch "The Hawk" right before Tyrus makes that huge dunk in the lane. He gives Eddie Griffin (a good shot blocker) a quick little bump with his hip, knocking him off balance right before he could attempt to jump. Crafty move there by the old vet. :biggrin:


nice catch there :biggrin: 

and that PJ steal was indeed a bit odd. good hustle.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the highlights Spongy


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

They spelled Kirk's name wrong on bulls.com.



> The Bulls had trouble finding their offensive touch and dropped an 85-83 decision to Minnesota on Friday. In the loss, Kirk Hinrick had a game-high 18 points on 7-of-12 shooting from the field. Malik Allen and Tyrus Thomas also reached double figures, with Allen recording 13 and Thomas netting 10.


That's really just embarassing.


----------

